# Uinta River 7/11



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

My brother and I headed up to the Uinta River Saturday morning. We parked at the trail head and headed west to the river. We fished up stream until noonish. I caught 58. Mostly brooks and a few browns. My brother caught 112. He got 4 species, brook, brown, cutthroat, and rainbow. It's amazing to see the color difference between the cutts in the Whiterocks river compared to the bland looking cutts in the Uinta river. We were just fly fishing with flies my brother tied. I was too lazy to change flies when it started to get worn out. He used three flies for the day, I used two.

As my brother says... It's all about the numbers. Someday I'll surpass him. Probably the day I go up to my crotch in the water to get to the other side like he does.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Good job what size were they?


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Not familiar with the Uinta- is that the river that runs past Defay's Ranch?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

SingleShot man said:


> Not familiar with the Uinta- is that the river that runs past Defay's Ranch?


Defa's Ranch is on the North fork of the Duchesne River .


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job on the Uinta stimmie 78.....good to know it's fishable !! 

How about some picture's, those fish are pretty outa there...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some big numbers! I have a thing with flyfishing when a catch 8-12 fish on one pattern I start to get a little bored and see if I can get them to take something else, I guess I am just wierd that way...


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm with Orvis...I like to experiment a bit too. Where is the Uinta River anyway? If I had to take an educated guess, I'd say the Uinta's, but where up there? Thanks for the report!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

The Uinta River is in Uinta Canyon north of Roosevelt.

No pictures, I forgot the camera again and my phone goes dead quick up the canyons.

A few weeks ago a guy in our neighborhood caught a 19" brown in the Uinta. My biggest was only 10 or so inches this time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> My brother and I headed up to the Uinta River Saturday morning. We parked at the trail head and headed west to the river. We fished up stream until noonish. I caught 58. Mostly brooks and a few browns. My brother caught 112. He got 4 species, brook, brown, cutthroat, and rainbow. It's amazing to see the *color difference between* the cutts in the Whiterocks river compared to the bland looking cutts in the Uinta river. We were just fly fishing with flies my brother tied. I was too lazy to change flies when it started to get worn out. He used three flies for the day, I used two.
> 
> As my brother says... It's all about the numbers. Someday I'll surpass him. Probably the day I go up to my crotch in the water to get to the other side like he does.


You're not kidding !! I thought the brookie's in the Uinta River were pretty, until I saw what the water of the Whiterocks can do to a fish !!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Pics, where are the pics? :!:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Pics, where are the pics? :!:


Pic's will come in a couple of weeks........45 has got to be the worstest picture taker of fish on this forum. :mrgreen: .......Actually....the worst picture taker..period !!!

Mostly fish though, by the time I land the fish, get the camera set-up with the right setting and zoom and focus...the fish is gasping for water !! When Luckystrike goes with me, he get's better pic's from his camera/phone than I do out of a $300.00 camera..... 

Example....this is from a camera/phone..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

how is old luckystrike doin, .45? Haven't seen him around here much.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> how is old luckystrike doin, .45? Haven't seen him around here much.


He's doing quite well, chasing bad guy's and such !! I only get his company, fishing, about once a month is all.... 

But....I'll take what I can get, he's good company !!


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone fished the uintah river in the fall? My brother lives in Vernal, and we are going to visit him at the end of September.


----------

